# khaki vs. chino



## Alexandra (May 10, 2009)

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα: 
Κάποιος κοιτάζει ένα παντελόνι και λέει, "Ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. Chinos". Και τον διορθώνουν, "Όχι, είναι khakis".

Αποδίδω το chino ως δίμιτο, τι θα μπορούσα να βάλω για το khaki που να αναφέρεται σε ύφασμα, όχι στο χρώμα; 

Chino cloth is a kind of twill fabric, usually made primarily from cotton. Originally used in British and French military uniforms in the mid-1800s, today it is also used to make civilian clothing. The original military pants were khaki in colour. Chino pants refer to a style of pants similar to khakis, but dressier in style.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 10, 2009)

Μήπως να πεις "τσίνο" για να κρατήσεις το "δίμιτο" για το χακί.
Ή να πεις "δίμιτο" ή τσίνο" και μετά κάτι σε "(πιο) σφιχτή/πυκνή ύφανση" ή "στρατιωτικό".
(Στον στρ. ιματισμό, νομίζω, οι προδιαγραφές ύφανσης ορίζονται κατά το βαθμό πυκνότητας κρόκης και στήμονος)


----------



## JimAdams (May 10, 2009)

Από φίλο που έχει ασχοληθεί με τέτοιου είδους ενδυμασίες, πήρα την πληροφορία ότι τα χακί χαρακτηρίζονται σαν ''βαμβακερό σατέν'' ,ενώ τα τσίνο και σαν ''ψαροκόκαλο'' (λόγω της λεπτότερης ύφανσης, herringbone αγγλιστί). Δεν ξέρω πόσο δόκιμοι όροι ή μη είναι, πάντως στο μεταφέρω ...


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2009)

Η μοδίστρα της οικογένειας πάντως τα έλεγε καπαρντινένια παντελόνια και το ύφασμα βαμβακερή καμπαρντίνα. 
Gabardine λέει το λεξικό ότι είναι χοντρό δίμιτο ύφασμα μάλλινο ή βαμβακερό ή συνθετικό που χρησιμοποιείται και για στρατιωτικές στολές. 
Τσίνο είναι το υποκοριστικό του καπουτσίνο το βαμβακερό σπορ παντελόνι. 
Khakis είναι το βαμβακερό σπορ παντελόνι στρατιωτικού τύπου ή στρατιωτικού χρώματος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2009)

Επειδή πρόκειται για υπότιτλο, και μετράει λιγότερο η ακρίβεια και περισσότερο το ν' ακουστεί η διάκριση δυο διαφορετικών υφασμάτων, μια χαρά μού πάει η διάκριση δίμιτο/καμπαρντίνα (ή καμπαρντινέ).


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Είχε το _GK Μαΐου_ αφιέρωμα στο θέμα «chinos vs khakis» και δεν κατάλαβα γρυ.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Είχε το _GK Μαΐου_ αφιέρωμα στο θέμα «chinos vs khakis» και δεν κατάλαβα γρυ.



Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίονω γρυ από όλο το περιοδικό και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν κι αυτοί που το γράφουν


----------



## pit (May 12, 2009)

Έχοντας στην οικογένεια επιχειρήσεις σχεδίασης, παραγωγής και πώλησης ετοίμων ενδυμάτων, ξέρω σίγουρα ότι το καμπαρντίνα/καμπαρντινέ είναι ΟΚ. Να αναφέρω απλώς ότι το χρώμα khaki (ιδίως στην Αμερική) δεν είναι το χακί (στρατιωτικό), αλλά το μπεζ!!!


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

The name of the color khaki coined in British India comes from the Hindustani language usage of the incorporated Persian and Lurish word khak meaning dust, and khaki meaning dusty, dust covered or earth colored.

Note that in French "khaki" refers to a much darker olive drab style military green.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki_(color)


----------



## pit (May 12, 2009)

> The name of the color khaki coined in British India comes from the Hindustani language usage of the incorporated Persian and Lurish word khak meaning dust, and khaki meaning dusty, dust covered or earth colored.
> 
> Note that in French "khaki" refers to a much darker olive drab style military green.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki_(color)



Πολύ σωστά. Το khaki συνήθως είναι το μπεζ, αλλά φτάνει μέχρι το σκουριασμένο μπεζ και το καμηλό μερικές φορές. Ποτέ, όμως, το χακί. Δεν είναι τόσο σκούρο. Αν πεις σε έναν Αμερικάνο khaki, θα καταλάβει μπεζ. Δείτε εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_colors


----------



## La usurpadora (May 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τσίνο είναι το βαμβακερό σπορ παντελόνι.
> Khakis είναι το βαμβακερό σπορ παντελόνι στρατιωτικού τύπου ή στρατιωτικού χρώματος.


Nομίζω ότι στο διάλογό σου, Αλεξάνδρα, μάλλον κάνουν διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο στυλ παντελονιών, παρά των υφασμάτων τους (χωρίς συγκείμενο, μου βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα, τουλάχιστον).
π.χ.
-Το ξέρω αυτό το παντελόνι, είναι σπορ.
-Όχι, "στρατιωτικό" είναι.

να και ένα λινκ για τα τσίνο


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την αποπάνω. Αντί για σπορ, θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κάζουαλ.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> -Το ξέρω αυτό το παντελόνι, είναι σπορ.


Τα chinos είναι σπορ ή μήπως κάζουαλ;
Τα khakis είναι στρατιωτικά ή μιλιτέρ ή εκστρατείας ή κάτι άλλο;

ΥΓ1 Στην όποια απάντησή σας παρακαλώ λάβετε υπόψη σας αυτό που ήδη είπα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=32330&postcount=6

ΥΓ2 Μάλλον γυναίκες είναι αυτές που σκαρφίζονται όλες αυτές τις λέξεις — ένας άντρας θα τα 'κανε τα πράγματα πολύ απλούστερα κι αυτεπεξηγούμενα.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τα chinos είναι σπορ ή μήπως κάζουαλ;
> Τα khakis είναι στρατιωτικά ή μιλιτέρ ή εκστρατείας ή κάτι άλλο;
> 
> Μάλλον γυναίκες είναι αυτές που σκαρφίζονται όλες αυτές τις λέξεις — ένας άντρας θα τα 'κανε τα πράγματα πολύ απλούστερα κι αυτεπεξηγούμενα.



αχχαχα, να πω την αλήθεια, το σπορ το άκουγα τη δεκαετία του 80 και αρχές 90, και μετά έγινε κάζουαλ (για το χίπικο στιλ, έχουμε και τα σαλβάρια )
Κάπως έτσι και με τα στρατιωτικά.

Όπως είναι και με τα γυναικεία "κοντοβράκια": τα κάργκο, τις στρατιωτικές βερμούδες, τα παντελονάκια, τα κάπρι κτλ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Nομίζω ότι στο διάλογό σου, Αλεξάνδρα, μάλλον κάνουν διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο στυλ παντελονιών, παρά των υφασμάτων τους (χωρίς συγκείμενο, μου βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα, τουλάχιστον).


Όχι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι μιλάνε για το ύφασμα (ίσως και για το χρώμα), όχι για το στυλ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει αυτό:

 Q: What exactly is the difference between Khaki's and Chino's?

A: Khaki was originally the name of a color, but now chino (the name of a fabric) and Khaki are synonymous with a cotton casual pant.

There is a distinct difference between khakis and chinos, though the difference can be slight. Khaki is a color as well as a fabric. Chino is also a fabric, but usually lighter in weight and more formal than khakis. Chinos actually date back to the beginning of the 20th century and were initially purchased by those in the military serving in China. 

First through Dockers, a new label by Levi Strauss to address the increasing popularity of dress pants for casual wear. Towards the end though designer khakis from Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger were all the rage. From khakis some men took up chinos or dress trousers, while others went for a formal denimwear look.

Khakis were the first successful attempt at getting men to dress up since the 1950s. They were usually cargo pants, which are khakis with a lot of pockets south of the waist but above the knee. I had a great pair of green cargo pants back in the day that served me well for quite some time until I ended up cutting grass in them.

Those were essentially khakis that were well worn and soft, though still heavyweight. However sicne the nineties it seems that khakis tend to return to popularity every now and again. The last time khakis were popular a few years back they were very high end, and it was nothing to pay over $200 for a pair.

The general rule of thumb is that while the khakis can be broken in and soft, *the stitch is the real giveaway. *Typically your dress trousers are light enough in that they are stitched in a way that conveals the thread and gives a nice clean appearance that you cannot get with khaki or denim cotton. Another dead giveaway is if someone is usually some other material than cotton to stretch the fabric or prevent fading. Those are either chinos or just plain out cotton trousers.
[...]
*So to sum this up, khakis are typically heavy cotton pants that go anywhere from $15 to $80, while chinos typically pick up from there and go on up to $200 or more. *

http://www.helium.com/items/1100293-the-difference-between-khakis-and-chinos

Αν κοιτάξεις αυτή τη συζήτηση θα δεις ότι και οι ίδιοι οι Αμερικάνοι, δεν ξέρουν. Οι ιδέες του καθενός για το τι είναι το ένα και τι το άλλο, αλλάζουν από μέρος σε μέρος και από γενιά σε γενιά!

Μην το πολυζαλίζεις, Αλεξάνδρα, γιατί είναι αμφίβολο αν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι είχε κατά νου ο σεναριογράφος (ούτε αυτοί ξέρουν). Τα παντελόνια τα βλέπουμε στην οθόνη; Έχουν κάποια ουσιαστική ή διακριτή διαφορά μεταξύ τους;

Υ.Γ. Από το παραπάνω άρθρο, βλέπω ότι το khaki είναι πιο "σκληρό" σαν ρούχο από το chino.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τα παντελόνια τα βλέπουμε στην οθόνη; Έχουν κάποια ουσιαστική ή διακριτή διαφορά μεταξύ τους;


Βλέπουμε ένα μόνο παντελόνι. O άσχετος άντρας λέει είναι "chinos" και η παντογνώστρια γυναίκα τον διορθώνει και λέει ότι είναι "khakis". Και δεν το βλέπουμε καθαρά.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι μιλάνε για το ύφασμα (ίσως και για το χρώμα), όχι για το στυλ.



Απλώς, και πάλι χωρίς να ξέρω όλο τον διάλογο, σημείωσε ότι διαλέγει να βάλει τις λέξεις στον πληθυντικό που παραπέμπουν σε δύο γνωστά είδη παντελονιών.
chino pants-chinos
khaki pants- khakis
Βεβαια, η πραγματικότητα του διαλόγου μπορεί να είναι εντελώς άλλη, οπότε, μπορεί να είμαι και εντελώς έξω.
:)

Δεν ειδα το ποστ σου. Τα περισσότερα στοιχεία που μας δίνεις, με πείθουν περισσότερο ότι πρόκειται για τα στυλ.
Σαν να της λέει, "είναι σπορ/κάζουαλ σακάκι"
και να του απαντά, "Αμπέχονο είναι".


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία. Επειδή αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, αναγκαστικά θα πάμε σε συμβιβασμό. Μια ιδέα:

- Μπάγκι;
- Όχι, στρατιωτικό!

Ή οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων σ' αυτές τις γραμμές.


----------



## shiba (May 12, 2009)

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα σας μπερδέψω, αλλά τα chinos στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες θεωρούνται πιο κομψό και καλαίσθητο (πιο "καλό") ένδυμα από ότι τα khaki pants, που είναι για πιο κάζουαλ εμφανίσεις...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2009)

shiba said:


> Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα σας μπερδέψω, αλλά τα chinos στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες θεωρούνται πιο κομψό και καλαίσθητο (πιο "καλό") ένδυμα από ότι τα khaki pants, που είναι για πιο κάζουαλ εμφανίσεις...


Το επισημαίνει και η Αλεξάνδρα στο αρχικό μήνυμα, από το Chino cloth της Wikipedia, όπως άλλωστε λέει και στο Chino pants (Though they are sometimes confused with khakis, chinos are of dressier style similar to that of suit trousers and as such can be considered a smart casual form of dress.)

Είναι και η διαφορά των ήχων, πώς να το κάνουμε... Σαν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _σινιέ_ και _κακά_. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> *So to sum this up, khakis are typically heavy cotton pants that go anywhere from $15 to $80, while chinos typically pick up from there and go on up to $200 or more. *
> 
> http://www.helium.com/items/1100293-the-difference-between-khakis-and-chinos



Κι εδώ επίσης, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να το ψειρίσουμε τόσο πολύ.


----------

